# Has anyone delt with Heather ***** in NC that had bad experience



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone out there ever brought a horse off Heather ***** down in NC. I brought a horse off her and within a month or 2 showed problems had her vet check failed the vet check and heather wouldn't take her back.. I know a few people who got bad horses from her and they are also crippled.. I was wondering what your story is and trying to findout more about my horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

dressagegirl158 said:


> I brought a horse off her and within a month or 2 showed problems had her vet check failed the vet check and heather wouldn't take her back.


Sorry, but I don't understand this statement. Do you mean that a horse you bought passed the pre-purchase exam but failed a vet check a couple months after you got it home? Or, do you mean that you bought the horse, which started having problems after a couple of months, so you had the vet check it and it turned out crippled?

Did you get a thorough PPE done on this horse?

Did you use an unbiased vet for the PPE or did you use her vet? How thorough was the PPE?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wondering the same thing. Please clarify, OP.


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

smrobs said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand this statement. Do you mean that a horse you bought passed the pre-purchase exam but failed a vet check a couple months after you got it home? Or, do you mean that you bought the horse, which started having problems after a couple of months, so you had the vet check it and it turned out crippled?
> 
> Did you get a thorough PPE done on this horse?
> 
> Did you use an unbiased vet for the PPE or did you use her vet? How thorough was the PPE?


sorry im new to this site trying to figure it out. I got my horse only envy me aka anna back in dec heather told me she will pass a vet check, heather trailer her up for me in the snow and ice in nj so my horse was in her stall for a while due to ice but got turnout when the snow was kinda melting. So make a long story short once weather broke I had her vet check bc I began to work her and she was falling down on me. I then got her vet checked she failed with flying colors she over at the knees, tendon problems feet problems so I had 3 different vets come in and look at my horse. Then all said she had poor confirmation and she going to hurt me when I ride her bc she almost killed me when her knee buckles. I only showed this mare 1 time and fell down on me etc. I know its my fault for not getting a vet check right away but I knew heather since I was little didn't think a friend would screw me over I took her word. So anyways I been calling her 2 months after I got the horse about all these problems she told me anna never had problems, which was a lie bc I have paper work stating heather and john knew about annas leg problems and that why they sold her, everything she told me was a lie about the horse turns out the horse got ridden 1 time and that was only for a video. My horse has been lame since end of june due to her legs. I turned her into the app club but they said they needed more people to complain about her. I spent over 5k on vet bills trying to help this poor horse. No vet check down in nc took her word then when my horse started showing problems I had a vet come in and I have all his reports.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Sorry but this story is all over the place and hard to follow.

You were sold the horse being told nothing was wrong with it, but you have papers stating they knew she had leg problems? 

Horse was locked in a stall unable to do anything, but you've shown it?


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

NBEventer said:


> Sorry but this story is all over the place and hard to follow.
> 
> You were sold the horse being told nothing was wrong with it, but you have papers stating they knew she had leg problems?
> 
> Horse was locked in a stall unable to do anything, but you've shown it?


 yes heather told me nothing was wrong with the horse. yes have papers on annas leg contacted there vet... and my horse was in its stall due to bad weather snow and ice only got turnout when the ice/ snow was melting then when weather broke (got warmer) I then begain to out her to work and this is when all my problems start


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

The flaw in this is... Heathers vet would not be allowed to release any information about the horse without Heathers permission. Which is why things are a bit... confusing.


----------



## BugZapper89 (Jun 30, 2014)

You bought a horse via phone order, no vet check, no trainer to trainer deal, not even a cheap fight down to at least look at the animal. What were you thinking? Let me guess this was probably a too good to be true cheap horse ( under 12K) and should be well over 25K if correct too. Well, I am going to call this a life lesson . I have sold many many horses. The buyer is welcome to a vet check BEFORE the horse leaves my care, NOT after. Once you buy it and the hauler takes possession or you take possession you own it and all that goes with it. In the grand scheme if you have spent 5K you should have an answer as to EXACTLY why the horse is not sound and what it will take to make it sound. I find it hard to believe, that you would have taken possession of a horse with obvious beat legs and not sent it back on the trailer it came on.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Okay I must of miss read things somewhere because I thought there was some sort of PPE before the horse left the sellers property.

In that case. I totally agree with BugZapper... something I never thought I would say... but yea BugZapper nailed it. A lesson learned. Buying a horse sight unseen with no PPE is just asking for problems. I don't care if I was buying the horse from my mother, if its sight unseen there is a PPE being done.


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

there are plenty of people who will tell you whatever you want to hear to sell you a horse, especially if it has problems, It sounds like you bought her on her word that she was ok, never had her checked by a vet beforehand, and then since it was cold she sat all winter before she was used, or at least that's how I'm reading it


----------



## dressagegirl158 (Sep 7, 2014)

yes exactly gingerscout


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

If I decoded properly, you took the seller's word that the horse would pass a vet check. A month later you had a vet check done, and the horse didn't pass. If these problems are truly due to poor conformation then a buyer should have picked up on the such bad conformation through photos or initially upon viewing the horse. You should have evaluated the horse's conformation before buying the horse, as well as had a prepurchase exam done BEFORE buying the horse and not a full month after. No way would I take back a horse after a month of being under someone else's ownership and care when they should have had the horse vetted beforehand at their discretion (unless I wanted the horse back). Perhaps she was trying to avoid the vet check until you bought the horse, but perhaps not. 

It sounds to me like you learned a hard lesson about horse buying that you won't forget, and that you're stuck with the horse :-( Sorry to say it, but remember the importance of a PPE in the future!!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Sorry, I'm new to this site trying to figure it out. I got my horse only, Envy Me - otherwise known as Anna - back in December. Heather told me she will pass a vet check, and Heather trailered her up for me in the snow and ice in New Jersey. My horse was in her stall for a while due to ice, but got turnout when the snow was kinda melting. 

So make a long story short, once the weather broke I had her vet checked because I began to work her and she was falling down on me. I then got her vet checked and she failed with flying colors. She was over at the knees and had tendon problems feet problems. I had 3 different vets come in and look at my horse. Then all said she had poor conformation and she going to hurt me when I ride her because she almost killed me when her knees buckle. 

I only showed this mare 1 time and fell down on me. I know its my fault for not getting a vet check right away, but I knew Heather since I was little didn't think a friend would screw me over I so took her word. Anyways, I have been calling her 2 months after I got the horse about all these problems. She told me Anna never had problems, which was a lie because I have paper work stating Heather and John knew about Anna's leg problems and that why they sold her. Everything she told me was a lie about the horse turn out and the horse got ridden 1 time and that was only for a video. My horse has been lame since end of June due to her legs. I turned her into the app club but they said they needed more people to complain about her. I spent over 5k on vet bills trying to help this poor horse. No vet check down in nc took her word then when my horse started showing problems I had a vet come in and I have all his reports.



Sorry, don't take that the wrong way! I was having a hard time following it, so I fixed it up a bit to make it a little bit easier for the forum members to follow.


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

As I often am looking at the NJ online horse ads, is your mare "Only Envy Me", who is being sold for $7500 as broodmare-sound only? This mare is also listed on Heather ******* FB page.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, OP, I think you may have to just chalk this up to a life lesson. Sellers can tell you anything they think you want to hear and if the horse ends up being different than they claimed after several months spent in a stall before a vet check, then you really have no leg to stand on.

Unfortunately, this is a very hard (and expensive) way to learn a lesson. Don't buy a horse without a thorough PPE _before _it leaves the seller's property and don't just trust the word of a seller because you've known them for a long time.

I'm sorry, but you are just stuck with the horse _and _the vet bills.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Yep... sale ad even says "broodmare sound only" 



> 6 year old Appaloosa western pleasure Mare Bay with 3 white socks Only Envy Me (Anna) Parents Sire: The Only Ecsape AQHA Dam: Tonya Star. She is very good. 2008 Mare by The Only Escape out of National and World champion producing mare Tonya Star. *Selling this mare as a brood mare only not rideable.*


Only Envy Me, Bay Appaloosa Mare, 6 Year old Appaloosa Western Pleasure Mare Broke in New Jersey - DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1938923


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well done, searching out the sale ad^^.

OP, sorry, but this is your own fault. You learned a valuable lesson here.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think this is the OPs ad.

Here is the video I believe the OP is talking about 




Still a few questions..What is the paperwork stating the horse was sold lame? Also she had only been ridden ever in the above video? I'm confused on the part about turnout and riding.

Unfortunately I think you're stuck with it at this point. PPE BEFORE the horse even leaves. Unless you have a written contract for a trial and then do it before the trial ends.

If she's really that lame and several vets are in agreement you may need to consider euthanasia. Sounds like she is probably NOT broodmare sound, or having any traits you would WANT passed down to a foal. Don't make more horses with wonky legs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

the dreamhorse ad is listed as sarah as the seller. Did you look at the video of the mare before you paid for her? that horse is lame in front, very lame.
It looks like your friend heather, went and got the horse you wanted, or is heather a horse 'broker '? and sells horses for a living ? 
Do you have a contract stating that the mare is show sound ? If no, then you learned a very expensive lesson. i feel sorry for the mare.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Funny how that video just disappeared.

I think the video is "Heather"'s and the ad is the OPs trying to move the mare on. (again, nothing wrong with that but is this mare even broodmare sound? Not from the sounds of it)


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

If I were to ever buy a horse sight unseen, it would be only after extensive conformation shots, video and a vet check by a vet of my choosing. Even then I would hesitate.

Many people are jerks. Buying a horse sight unseen with no vet check is a very poor idea. Sorry you had to learn such an expensive lesson.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Often when a mare is advertised sold as broodmare only, not rideable, most of us, not all, recognize that there is a good possibility there's a soundness issue.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

This thread is very confusing....

Is the mare with the known conformation issues now being sold as a brood mare?


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

?? if I'm seeing this right but the mare was for sale as a broodmare only for $7500.. if she is as lame as all the vets say she probably isn't worth even close to that, especially if she isn't even broodmare sound


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What I am getting is the horse was owned by "Heather". Bought as a show horse for the OP based on only a video and the OP finally had the vet out and the horse is considered permanently dangerously lame by several vets.

OP is now selling horse as or through "Sarah" as broodmare sound for $7,500 (which I question if she is ANYTHING sound.. and why sell a horse that is unrideable due to conformation as a broodmare..for 7,500 :/)

I am still confused on several points but the thread doesn't really make sense.

I feel for the horse, and it's a shame, but it's also a shame a horse with poor conformation and dangerous lameness is being sold as a broodmare at all and being sold as broodmare sound (I HIGHLY doubt this unless the vets specifically said so)


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

She probably won't be back, but I know who she is talking about, and saw the ads. The woman in NC is a trainer in both the APhC world. She's fairly well known and I heard through the grapevine that she's been losing some of her bigger clients. 

It sucks she sold you a horse with issues. I agree with the others that you should have gotten a PPE instead of taking her word from it.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Closed for review


----------

